# Mosquito, from what I know of walleye bite now.



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Was fishing damn throwing jr thundersticks along rocks and catching a couple nice ones after 12pm, bad north winds and debris lately so we moved to causeway.Northwinds murked up and pushed everything to the north side of causeway,fish got active from late evening to dark kind of lulled then pick up again at almost midnight.It's been brutal,you got to be dedicated and a little nuts right now to be put there.Husky jerks,rapalas 8-11 sizes and jr thundersticks worked well.Also pumping vibes in what ever kind of hole ,3ft or deeper it seems,you can find off of northside has been working also.I fished with a buddy last nite on the southside of causeway,throwing jr thundersticks,saw 4 guys wading and they picked up and left before 11:30,they had no fish at 12 fish turned on and hooked 7 we eft at 1:00,been like this for me every time I've been out,best bite evening till dark then around midnite,Im sure it will change,if damn is fishable tonite I think it might be good,especially since north winds blew in there 4 nites in row .Westbranch,LaDue,Milton,Berlin are all going now if skeeter gets old,guy got a lb at ladue 2 bites ago.


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

8lb at ladue 2 notes ago,sorry I never proof read


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

John, just wanted to thank you for your reports. I really appreciate them, especially since I'm one of those not quite as brave as you. Haven't made it out yet...mainly because I'm mostly a boat fisherman and just haven't got it ready to go yet. Hoping to get everything done today and get out tomorrow.

Also, do you and Sammy have anything planned for Gander Mtn Niles this year? Enjoyed your inland walleye seminar last year and would love to go to another (close enough to make it affordable with my 10mpg van )

Thanks again


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

After you post then proof read you can then go back and edit your same post which you want to update.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

WTG John, I have been waiting for the North winds to stop blowing. I hate the debris in the water. Man the night casting is my most addictive thing to do for me! 

I hear you on the later night bite. It seems after things settle down the fish move in. You can go from 0 fish casting for 3 hrs and then hook 5 in ten casts. That is what I love about it. It is always exciting seeing some kind of splashing to keep you casting. But my best night have been when there is "NO" splashing. I can't wait to try some of my new proto's. That adds to the exicitement for me!

See you out there Mr. night owl. Tell Sammy I said hey!

John


----------



## TheFilthyOar (Apr 16, 2010)

hey guys. this is great info. trouble is, im a long way from mosquito. where do you go at ladue? is there a spot off shore you can cast for them? i've got a small boat & would be hesitant this early at night with it, but would love to score a couple from shore. 

thanks for any info.

ed


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

What's up guys,thanks,prices are are hi and time is short so Im glad to help if I can,always run into some nice guys out there that do the same.Not any shows this year,I really liked doing it to,was nice to have a group together talking fishing and no
one going blah blah your talking againThanks on the edit thing,me and this site don't get along for some reason.
Yeah Jon,y Id bet you'd be doing the same,tucking the kids in kissing the wife and running out the door every other nite,love this time of year.
@LaDue 422 runs across ladue E and W fish either side of rocks,you'll see cars and buggys there now.Good spot is near green 44 exit sign on north side/damn side,shallow gravel there.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnStout said:


> 8lb at ladue 2 notes ago,sorry I never proof read


Do as I do after I enter my post and I see I made a mistake just go down the bottom of your post..It will say Edit.. Then you can change or add anything..Only you can do it on your post's...Good luck with the Walleye's...JIM....CL....:B


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Any suggestions where to try wading at skeeter right now? been out there a few times already this year and haven't caught a thing. I tried Walnut and the point just north of Causeway Bait & Tackle. If you would rather PM any suggestions or if you want to keep your spots a secret I understand. Just looking to make the hour and 15 min drive each way productive tonight. Thanks for the reports!

Also.... When casting with jr thundersticks/ rapalas... are you casting out from shore or parallel to shore? Thanks again for the help!


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

On the causeway Ive been mostly casting about 20 ft behind me and walking with pole out,pulling it parrellel to shore and ticking bottom once in awhile.There are areas where I cast out because it's much shallower and lure will make contact bumping on gravel ocasionally.Same at damn Fishing all shallow rock/gravel areas and casting along rock banks.Hard bottom and contact throwing cranks usually works best,you get reaction bite alot of times from spawning fish because of lure bumping through there area.Try wading gravel,area and throwing stickbaits making sure it hits once in awhile,Cemetary walk path past graves go to point,husselcraft,bouy line road north,damn road bed,there's several.


----------



## T Bones (Mar 29, 2011)

Another place you could try wading from is the state park


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Waded the south end last night with nothing to sho fr it but cold hands. Beautiful evening though. The night before we went to the causewayand threw twisters for a while and got nothin. Did run into a couple fellows who had 3 or 4 each.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

What color plugs do you guys like this time of year? I like natural colors like black and silver or perch.


----------



## T Bones (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with ya Eye Dr black/silver and perch have worked good for me. Im assuming chartreuse would work well since I have caught good numbers of fish on chartreuse twister tails.


----------



## ewok9713 (Oct 25, 2010)

how long does the night bite for walleyes keep up from shore?? until the water get over 50???


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

hit the causeway last night. kept 3. caught a few others that were on the small side and snagged one. jr thundersticks were the ticket


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

You know guys........ I really do love fishing its almost better then, well you guys know ;] haha but I love it when you see this guy catch a lot of walleye on one specific lure and you gotta go buy it, and you go buy the lure and go out that day. Well like you guys said the walleyes are in the rocks and its good to bounce the lure off the rocks, but i always have the problem where the dang lips snap off or it gets snagged and im out of 7 bucks its kind of rediculous but its fishing right!?

-Gillie-


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

That's great Mike.My four best colors are black and silver,blue and silver,clown and firetiger.Jr thundersticks have been working best lately if calm to light chop water.If it's murky,heavy chop and wind Im throwing Husky jerks(for weight and deeper diving)sizes8-10 and rattling suspending rouges size like a 11.Usually use rattlin suspending rouges because there a noisy and big target to bite at,but jr thundersticks and huskys started working well this year and I haven't changed yet.With the water temps barely at 40 and no blow out warm days in sight I think this is going to be a long steady spawn,I actually caught first spawn fish three weeks ago,every year is diffrent,still remember two years ago it warmed up and spawn went so fast,ODNR missed it.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

John, they didn't miss it, they COMPLETELY blew it...., well, at least at Berlin. Eggs were deposited and they dropped the water level almost 2' and left all the eggs exposed to the weather and the birds. I'll bet we lost close to half of that year class if not more. Burns me up. But, like someone else said in another post, they're not worried about fish, but about flood control and so forth. It doesn't appear as if we lost near as many this year. Oh, we lost some, there are exposed eggs now, but not near as many. Thank god the weather stayed somewhat cold, I think that helped a whole bunch!


----------



## freighthauler (Jan 23, 2011)

hey snake, what, do you think the spawn is over? geez, i hope not, only been out once, and didn't catch a thing!


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

snake69 said:


> John, they didn't miss it, they COMPLETELY blew it...., well, at least at Berlin. Eggs were deposited and they dropped the water level almost 2' and left all the eggs exposed to the weather and the birds. I'll be we lost close to half of that year class if not more. Burns me up. But, like someone else said in another post, they're not worried about fish, but about flood control and so forth. It doesn't appear as if we lost near as many this year. Oh, we lost some, there are exposed eggs now, but not near as many. Thank god the weather stayed somewhat cold, I think that helped a whole bunch!


Yeah Snake,that was bad,was wondering if that was going to happen this year.Luckily the warm spell dropped out,I think it's going to be fine this year,it's a slow go this year.I honestly don't think army corp. and odnr talk.In the past I've actually contacted ODNR to tell them what's up,if it even matterd.I do see here they been getting nets out in time now.
Well I went out tonight at skeeter,oh yeah,got to causeway at 12 lots of activity on rocks before spawn net on S side,worked the area no takers.Walked the causeway got 1 20 incher,milking heavily.left at 1:30.I can tell you that you don't have any crowd in the snow,I think it would have been better Vibeing on the North,but it's brutal over there. Firetiger jr thunderstick


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Picked 3 off the North side tonight and lost another at the net. They didn't turn on until about 12:30 over there. Then around 1:30 they disappeared as the heavy fog rolled in and the waves kicked up (more than before). Tonight was the first I've had success walking the causeway. Clown jr thunderstick was the ticket... Same as last night.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I do not have the boat ready yet. Does the Skeeter causeway have a smooth walk way like Pymatuning, or is it just rocks? I am handicapped.


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

It has a nice smooth walkway fishnfool,you'll have no problem fishing it.

Mike,well I saw you last nite then,since there was only three people on the entire causeway,haha.That was some thick fog.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

John... You aren't kidding about the fog! That was crazy! I couldnt even see the lights over by Causeway Bait and Tackle. There were 2 other people walking the north side until around 12. The said they each caught a small one. Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it back out until Monday night. Save a few for me!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Freighthauler, I can't really speak for Mosquito as I rarely fish it. But for Berlin, I'll bet money we still have close to 2 weeks and actually a week after that which would be slow and fish would be few and far between. I'd say from tomorrow on, we have at least 10-12 good days of fishing coming. I was gonna go to the Ohio river on Monday, but now I'm really thinking of Berlin....that is if they get my tow vehicle working properly!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

John Stout,
I was just re reading your post about talking to ODNR. It reminded me of the year they had 10,000 x-mas trees in the Berlin parking lot by the road. The nets had not been put in and the water was already 48 degrees I believe. I ran into a ranger and said, " hey, when they gonna put in the nets"? He asked me the water temp and I told him. He says, "well, we've been pretty busy putting these x-mas trees in at (I believe) West Branch, but we'll be getting to the nets any day now"!! I think that is the year I've been referring to when we lost millions of eggs. I know some are exposed now, but in my opinion, maybe 1/20th compared to that year. Yea, the trees were much more important. Why not take the trees out while there is still ice? Probably and I just realized this as I said it, so they can get the coordinates for the maps they make. If on ice, would probably float a good ways from where they put them, or worse, all end up at the dam and really screw things up!


----------



## ewok9713 (Oct 25, 2010)

it is not as big a the other lake but it is both rock and a nice smooth sidewalk. i am handicap as weel


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will have to get there when this weather breaks. Is day or night better in the spring?


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

MuskieManOhio said:


> You know guys........ I really do love fishing its almost better then, well you guys know ;] haha but I love it when you see this guy catch a lot of walleye on one specific lure and you gotta go buy it, and you go buy the lure and go out that day. Well like you guys said the walleyes are in the rocks and its good to bounce the lure off the rocks, but i always have the problem where the dang lips snap off or it gets snagged and im out of 7 bucks its kind of rediculous but its fishing right!?
> 
> -Gillie-


Jr. Thundersticks....if thats the hot lure everyone is going shopping for because of these posts are on clearance at Wal-Mart in Middlefield. They revamped their entire stock and lots of decent lures on sale. I might go add a couple to my box before heading out to the rocks later today.


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Got mine at the Wal-Mart on Elm Rd for $3.96 a piece. This past winter I got 2 for $2.96 a piece. I should have bought more lol. I have a ton of floating rapalas but I seem to do better with the Thundersticks. I feel they are more durable than the rapala. I think the most important part is presentation. If you are not ticking the rocks your catch rate will be down. Normally I like a natural color bait. This year I can't beat firetiger for some reason. Good luck guys.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

RobFyl said:


> Got mine at the Wal-Mart on Elm Rd for $3.96 a piece. This past winter I got 2 for $2.96 a piece. I should have bought more lol. I have a ton of floating rapalas but I seem to do better with the Thundersticks. I feel they are more durable than the rapala. I think the most important part is presentation. If you are not ticking the rocks your catch rate will be down. Normally I like a natural color bait. This year I can't beat firetiger for some reason. Good luck guys.


I might be mistaken ,but didn't Rapala buy Storm? I know they don't "wobble" the same,but wouldn't that make them basically the same?


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes the normark company owns both,but they run diffrently than each other.The jr thundersticks runs slighty deeper,have rattle,moulded in bill,made of plastic and have a slightly diffrent wobble with fatter profile.
The jr thunderstick,in the areas and depths I'm fishing have been going down just deep enough to tick top of rocks where rapalas minnow baits are not.If I want to dig a little deeper I'll use suspending rouges and husky jerks.Especially in high winds are weighted and cast well and stay down in high wind and water chop.
Affordability is a big thing for me now,jr thundersticks are usually $3 to $4,rebel and rouges are good replacements for rapalas high price,with reletively same action but with rattles which is good,found rebels at gander last week for $2.50 and rouges for $4.50. Husky jerks I can't replace.
Anybody trolling yet,warm midday sun has always got these fish active on shallow stain water rock/gravel areas like around northend bouy line and island,I know some waders had better luck midday if the sun was out,warms that stained water gets fish active.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Shorefishin said:


> Jr. Thundersticks....if thats the hot lure everyone is going shopping for because of these posts are on clearance at Wal-Mart in Middlefield. They revamped their entire stock and lots of decent lures on sale. I might go add a couple to my box before heading out to the rocks later today.


I get them on ebay for like 2.30, if you get a bunch and do the combined shipping its quite a deal


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

How do we go from a thread about fishing Mosquito Lake to buying fishing lures...JIM....CL............


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

why do u guys like thundersticks so much? i do good on f-9 and original 11 usually?


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd say because there half the price and just as effective, your bouncing them off rocks in the shallows so there taking a beating. Its like buying a brand new truck to go 4-wheeling.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

John, yeah thanks for the post especially the Ladue one. It was fantastic as I live 4 min from there. The best thing about it is that I fished through all of the freezing weather and when the weather got nice there were a few of us out there. NOW THERE IS ABOUT 100 PEOPLE ELBOW TO ELBOW! I couldnt figure out why all of a sudden there were so many people but now I KNOW. It is because of this post. Out of all of the people there last night I couldnt figure out why they were basically in a single file line trying to fish by the sign. Everyone walking and shining the fu..... water right where I am fishing. I mean seriously people. Walleye dont like light. If you shine them in the eyes you burn them. One guy had a lantern a foot from the water. Oh and after all of it I saw one guy walk away with a fish. I talked to another guy who like me, want to be able to catch fish and practice catch and release and keep selective fish. It looked like a fricken lazer show last night b/c of all of the headlamps. And to top it all off there were people wading all over the bank which is illegal. SO ONCE AGAIN. THANKS FOR THE WONDERFUL POST!


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

There not their because of a post, there their because walleye are spawning. Its packed everywhere and will be until the spawn ends. Do some exploring if you wanna get away from the crowds, thats what I do.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Not to say you're wrong but here is an interesting quote from Paul Meleen, who won the 2010 FLW Walleye tour angler of the year award, in the March Field and Stream:

"People always say bright light hurts a walleye's eyes and that in sunny conditions they go deep. That's why people insist the best bite is at night. But that is an old wives tale. I've caught many 10- 12- and 14-lb fish on sunny 80 degree days, 1 foot below the surface."

I agree with you that the internet and sharing of information has made a lot of places more crowded but it's just something we have to deal with. I've learned a ton on this site.... judging by your 299 posts it seems you are part of this exchange of information. I don't think it was just the post it's just that time of year when the walleye are spawning and everyone wants them a piece of the action!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

The words out about the spawn and it's the weekend. No biggy! happens every year.--Tim............................................................................................................................................


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

marshal45 said:


> John, yeah thanks for the post especially the Ladue one. It was fantastic as I live 4 min from there. The best thing about it is that I fished through all of the freezing weather and when the weather got nice there were a few of us out there. NOW THERE IS ABOUT 100 PEOPLE ELBOW TO ELBOW! I couldnt figure out why all of a sudden there were so many people but now I KNOW. It is because of this post. Out of all of the people there last night I couldnt figure out why they were basically in a single file line trying to fish by the sign. Everyone walking and shining the fu..... water right where I am fishing. I mean seriously people. Walleye dont like light. If you shine them in the eyes you burn them. One guy had a lantern a foot from the water. Oh and after all of it I saw one guy walk away with a fish. I talked to another guy who like me, want to be able to catch fish and practice catch and release and keep selective fish. It looked like a fricken lazer show last night b/c of all of the headlamps. And to top it all off there were people wading all over the bank which is illegal. SO ONCE AGAIN. THANKS FOR THE WONDERFUL POST!


lol at these guys
That there's my lake!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

marshal45 said:


> John, yeah thanks for the post especially the Ladue one. It was fantastic as I live 4 min from there. The best thing about it is that I fished through all of the freezing weather and when the weather got nice there were a few of us out there. NOW THERE IS ABOUT 100 PEOPLE ELBOW TO ELBOW! I couldnt figure out why all of a sudden there were so many people but now I KNOW. It is because of this post. Out of all of the people there last night I couldnt figure out why they were basically in a single file line trying to fish by the sign. Everyone walking and shining the fu..... water right where I am fishing. I mean seriously people. Walleye dont like light. If you shine them in the eyes you burn them. One guy had a lantern a foot from the water. Oh and after all of it I saw one guy walk away with a fish. I talked to another guy who like me, want to be able to catch fish and practice catch and release and keep selective fish. It looked like a fricken lazer show last night b/c of all of the headlamps. And to top it all off there were people wading all over the bank which is illegal. SO ONCE AGAIN. THANKS FOR THE WONDERFUL POST!


wow, you just figured this out? lol...you must not a steelhead fisherman, hahahahahahahahahahaha from what ive heard, there not catching crap.....


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh no went and looked I only have one jr thunderstick left,how am i gonna catch the fish everybody else is getting..... Thank god I hundreds of acres of water and hundreds worth of lures left or my season just might be over.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

From the way it lookn ill be getting the boat wet next weekend!! John s. Hopefully get to meet tou this yr.. To all good luck for the 2011 fishing season!!!!!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

starcraft67 said:


> Oh no went and looked I only have one jr thunderstick left,how am i gonna catch the fish everybody else is getting..... Thank god I hundreds of acres of water and hundreds worth of lures left or my season just might be over.


Just catch a walleye with every cast and you can not snag that last jr thunderstick.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Waded hard today off a point on the south end with nothing to show. Water was muddy. Tried for some midday eyes and hit it for 2 hours with every kind of jig and twister as well as different cranks and couldn't get anything to take. Then fished for an hour in the evening into dark and still nothing. Think it's just about right place at the right time. There may be a night bite but I just don't feel like fishing at midnight. I'm assuming this front has them messed up probably this week...who knows, maybe I just dont know what I'm doing lol... puttin this time in can make one doubt himself . I'm hopin it gets better with the week to come. 

On a side note I tried a tandem jig rig that worked really well.... in terms of not getting tangled( as previously noted, I didn't get anything but cold hands). It was a floating jig and twister slightly shorter in length behind a regular jig and twister on a three way swivel.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Im on a roll now LOL, got one yesterday, two today, goin for 3 tomorrow. Caught all of'em around 10 O'clock on the southeast side.

Somehow one of them magically disappeared from my stringer. The hook was still closed so it didn't come undone. I poked it through the mouth instead of up thru the gill. It must of chewed its mouth off to get free.


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Anbody any good reports?I took
kids and a friend Fri. Got one at damn around 12 and 1 at s-e causeway at 1:00,guys were leaving when we got to damn said they had a quick bite at around 9:00,told me they hooked one or two and then it shut off.Same thing Sunday,arrived at damn at 11:30,two guys there,they came down and talke to me,said they both had fished everywhere on the lake and the only bite they got was around 9:00 at damn,they both hooked a couple and landed one,I caught one while they were there talking around 12:00,they laughed and off course I ask them to hang around and fish a little longer and see what happens,nothing much happend,I caught one more around 12:45.Moved to Se side of causeway,had to try, s wind was beating it,thought maybe it would bring them in,nothing.ODNR I guess has removed spawn nets about a week ago,they got all they needed for this year,Im not feeling very good about the chances of having any great bites at nite, but I know it's not optimal spawning temp yet,this has been a weird year,for you guys that have been out there you know it's been going on for four weeks even with low water temps.Hoping it blows out this week.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If they have the nets out thats were Im going! The bite @ Berlin was the same. Few fish in an gone by 10pm. Guys usin jigs were doing well from 7-9 but most small. More going back then they keep. Looks like its :T time!


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Jig same here,same results tonight.Nooooo one at damn at 12:15 when I got here,fished a hundred yards west of tower,was able to cast whole shoreline,picked up two on firetiger jr thundersticks,tried rouges and rebels also,left at 1:30.All my fish here have been 17-22.I'm hitting the lake Sat.,going to hit a couple shallow gravel humps north,then it's trolling time,there's hungry fish out there that have been done spawning four weeks ago.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

John:

I never seem to have real good luck trolling Mosquito this early after ice-off. I was just wondering if you could tell me what your trolling speed is this early in the year? 

You could reply in a pm if you'd like....or just ignore my question if you want 

I'm retired so I have lots of time to experiment with trolling speeds if I have too.

NOT LOOKING FOR ANY OF YOUR SPOTS.........JUST SPEED if you care to share.

Thanks.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Uglystix said:


> lol at these guys
> That there's my lake!


Lol at these guys! The ones taking info from the internet and giving cheap shots. Its not my lake nor did I claim it. I have shared many reports about how to catch fish there as well as other lakes. It is a nice quiet lake that is close by so I frequent it when I put the kids to bed for some peace and quiet and enjoy nature. It certainly is not the most productive lake but a very tranquill one. Right now it is anything but b/c of the madhouse going on. Luckily the other night I found a place to squeeze in between some fisherman.


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Drainplug, Between 1.5 and 2, I have trolled mono with stickbaits over shallow spawning gravel areas this time of year as fast as 2.4 . Alot of fish have spawned and moved to summer structure looking to rest and find food.Baitfish on structure is a key spot.I troll lead with Deep #5 Shad raps,250 ac shiners and big o's mostly in 12plus foot,in less than 12 Ill try mono also or longer leaders on leadcore to get bait back away from boat further,this helps alot sometimes and Ill use some shallow shadraps and stickbaits also.


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Got out on lake yesterday for first time with my friend Cliff Booze and his son,on the info and advice of Jig/Bob I started South.Went North just past island outside the park,turned South and trolled towards damn around down past cemetary then back was the most productive.Went in search of other fish in red barn area,but not nearly as many marks there.Fished only 17-22 ft never went shallower,tried to stay on breaks.We had alot of hard missed hits and lost about another dozen on the way in,two were walleye forsure,had a blast,first time using his leadcore for my friend,we tried to let his son reel in all the fish,that's tough,haha.Ended up best colors were hot colored #5 shadraps,the day was overcast,water was pretty clean up there though.Trolled 1.5-1.8 3 Walleye over 18 20 some bass and alot of crappie,none of the fish were milting still,they were hungry.Bought minnows so we had to try jigging,went to 305 rd bed around 6:00 Got a Big bass and a 18 walleye in 8 ft.,then went home.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Our group picked up 5 walleye wading last night. Biggest being 19. A couple were milting. every fish came between 8:15 and 8:30. It was crazy how quickly the bite came and left. We would have fished longer into the night but one of my friends was taking on some serious water in his waders and eventually asked if we could take off.


----------

